

Ask HN: Non-technical Opportunities in Orange County, CA? - bmg

Long post - thanks in advance for reading!<p>I recently moved cities for a job in a Business Strategy role and after a month in the position, I am now no longer part of the company. My coworker with the same position has also left. Although not provided with a reason, I believe it is because the company had realized their growth objectives were not as aggressive as originally planned - thus not needing my position anymore. This a reasonable thing from a business standpoint, but it has put me in a very financially uncomfortable position.<p>This was my first full time position. For the couple of years post graduation, I had been doing web design; and although design is not the field I wanted to be in (or think I&#x27;m particularly best at), the money was good enough and I learned quite a lot about developing new clients and running my own small practice.<p>Now, I&#x27;m quite worried I&#x27;ve put myself in a bit of a hole as I have no &quot;professional&quot; in-office experience of note and have been let go from the first full time position I&#x27;ve ever had.<p>- What am I looking for? -<p>Ideally: A position with a startup or young business where I will have some degree of freedom and responsibility to play a noticeable role in the growth of the company. I think I do my best work in high responsibility&#x2F;high pressure situations.<p>Realistically: A job. I&#x27;m pretty comfortable with a variety of tasks and the ones I&#x27;m not, I think I can learn pretty fast.<p>- What I come with -<p>Long term vision with a tactical mindset. Experience in advertising (specifically social media). Many good references. A very positive mindset and some quirky humor.<p>TL;DR: 2 years out of college, no &quot;professional&quot; experience, only 1 month in a full time position, new city, need a job, please help!<p>Also, email is in my profile if you wish to reach out in private.
======
crazypyro
I don't have any opportunities, but just curious why you sell yourself as
someone with no "professional" experience when you say you ran your own, small
web design practice? Was that not "professional"?

~~~
bmg
In my mind it is; I've certainly grown or developed skills that I strongly
believe have great value... but in past interviews I've been on it's been made
pretty clear that for experience to be considered professional - it must be
with a formalized business. Hence why I've put professional in quotes.

~~~
kayhi
the "" is confusing, explain what you've learned and why you would be an asset

~~~
bmg
I suppose you're right that it's a bit unclear. The quotes are probably just a
written expression at past frustrations from being told I don't have the right
experience because nearly all of my skills haven't been developed in an
office.

As for specific skillsets, I'm more than happy to get into details, but didn't
feel the nitty gritty had a place in my post.

If I had to describe the ideal position (only so folks better understand me)
I'd say the opportunity would have an emphasis on Partnerships. I am extremely
good at identifying growth opportunities and think nearly all companies can
benefit from strategic partnerships.

Anyone is totally welcome to send me an email asking for specifics though if
they feel I might be a good fit for any opportunity they're aware of.

